
Orgs that embed cybersecurity into their business strategy outperform peers - howard941
https://press.pwc.com/News-releases/organisations-that-embed-cybersecurity-into-their-business-strategy-outperform-their-peers/s/d24c9bf1-ec81-457f-83d3-0984d798b816
======
bayareanative
So PwC is pushing cybersecurity as this quarter's consulting fa$hion?

